# Campbell rider assaulted - need help



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

A good friend of mine, Bo Hebenstreit, got harrassed while riding his bike in Campbell, CA and got assaulted on Sept. 27 by two men in a car. He suffered many bruises, a broken rib and a sprained ankle.

Justice has not yet been served and a Campbell Newspaper is doing a story on this incident very soon. The editor is looking for more incidents like this in the Campbell, Willow Glenn, Saratoga, Los Gatos area.

Here's some details of the incident:
http://www.pbase.com/gallery?gallery_id=2243839

Please contact him or reply to this thread if you can help:
Moryt Milo
Editor, The Campbell Reporter and Willow Glen Resident
408.200.1051
[email protected]


francois



other info:
--------
Hi All,

Anyone who has had some kind of incident in the Campbell / Willow Glenn area
please talk with this Reporter about it.
She wants to do a story about the things that happen between cars and bikes.

Thanks Bo,


Note: forwarded message attached.


From: "Moryt Milo" <[email protected]> 
Date: Mon Oct 11, 2004 10:03 am 
Subject: accident follow up
To: [email protected]


hi bo, just wanted to let you know i haven't heard from anyone from the
cyclists club and would really like to talk to someone. perhaps they did
email and it was filtered. we have a pretty heavy-duty spam filter, so
make sure they reference it " bo's accident " or "campbell police". also
i haven't heard back from the person who was riding with you. please let
me know if there is a number i can call to initiate contact with any of
these people.

BTW, i spoke to the police and they said that these same guys were in a
road rage incident just a few minutes later on sunnyoaks and a resident
called the pd about it. that's how they found the girls.
thanks,
moryt

Moryt Milo
Editor, The Campbell Reporter and Willow Glen Resident
408.200.1051
[email protected]


----------

